# Homelink with a Genie Intellicode 2 Garage Door Opener



## RWNJ (May 13, 2013)

Guys,

I struggled with this for hours, reading tons of forum posts before I got it to work. To make your Homelink unit work with a Genie Intellicode 2 GDO you have to do some interesting tricks. Basically to tell the car about your remote you have to put the remote into Intellicode 1 mode, then to get the GDO to accept the Homelink as a new remote you have to start the process with your original Intellicode 2 remote then complete it with the Homelink unit. This is not consistent with the directions or the majority of the forum posts I found, so I figured I would post it here. Here goes. This worked perfectly in my 2011 335d. Good luck!



Step 1: To ensure that your car's Homelink unit does not have any old codes in it, wipe it by pressing and holding the outer two buttons for about 30 seconds until the orange Homelink LED begins to flash.

Step 2: Make sure your Intellicode 2 remote (Mine is a Genie model G3T) is programmed to work with your opener (IE when you push the button the door opens or closes).

Step 3: Set one of the buttons on your remote to the legacy Intellicode 1 mode. If the button is in Intellicode 2 mode, when you push it the LED in the remote should light up green. It will light up red if it is in Intellicode 1 mode. To swap modes of a button, hold it down for approximately 10 seconds until both LEDs light up, then press the same button twice. Finally press it one more time to confirm the setting. Now when you push the button the LED should be red indicating the remote is in Intellicode 1 mode.

Step 4: Go to your car with your remote and program the Homelink button you want to use with the Intellicode 1 button you just made on your Genie remote. To do this depress the Homelink button you want to use and simultaneously (do not release the Homelink button until you are done) press and hold down, and if that does not work press and release a few times, the button on your Genie remote. When this is done the orange Homelink LED should start flashing rapidly. Now you can safely release the Homelink button.

Step 5: Take your Genie remote to the Garage Door Opener and begin the programming procedure. When you get to the step where the long purple LED is flashing and the round blue LED is off, press the ORIGINAL INTELLICODE 2 BUTTON (The one you normally use to open and close your garage door) once, and only once. Both LEDs on the garage door opener should now be flashing purple.

Step 6: Go to your car (quickly, this must all happen within 30 seconds of starting the procedure on the Genie powerhead) and press and release the desired programmed Homelink button 2 times (press the button for 2 seconds and then release two times). This should have programmed the unit. If you press the Homelink button again, your garage door should open/close. 

If it doesn't work, I recommend starting the procedure over from the top.


----------



## RWNJ (May 13, 2013)

*Note*

One thing to note, when you set one of the buttons to the legacy Intellicode 1 it does not have to be, nor should it be, the button you use to to open/close your garage door. Use one of the other buttons, it will still work fine. When you are done setting up your car you can put that button back into Intellicode 2 mode if you need to use it for a 3rd garage door.


----------



## SoilBMW (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank you for this!!!!
Can't wait to get back home and do it.


----------



## james591 (Jul 13, 2014)

*Genie door programming*

Thank you very much for these instructions, after weeks of research and trying over and over again this finally worked!

I even sent to BMW dealership so the "genius" will know how to do it,

LOL!

Thanks again!


----------



## Rick D (Jul 15, 2014)

I get stuck at getting my Homelink to flash rapidly using my Genie remote to program it.. Homelink will NOT flash rapidly.. Will try pressing the genie remote button multiple times to see if that works. And yes its in the "red" led mode.. 

FYI, "Expert" at local dealer could not make it work either....


----------



## james591 (Jul 13, 2014)

I didn't look for flashing after I hit program button on door opener. Just hit correct button on genie remote then home link on car as instructions stated. 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Rick D (Jul 15, 2014)

james591 said:


> I didn't look for flashing after I hit program button on door opener. Just hit correct button on genie remote then home link on car as instructions stated.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


 James if you were referring to me, I can't get to that point as I can't get the Homelink in the car programed to the genie remote, which is the first step. I have held down both buttons ( genie remote/homelink ) with no success.. I am going to try to press the genie remote multiple times as I hold down the homelink button as this thread recommends


----------



## james591 (Jul 13, 2014)

For me (genie power lift 900) once remote was flipped to intel. 1 it was just press and hold both buttons as normal instructions state for car. Second door took 3 times to set but worked. Good luck not that it matters but my car is 2007 650i. 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Rick D (Jul 15, 2014)

james591 said:


> For me (genie power lift 900) once remote was flipped to intel. 1 it was just press and hold both buttons as normal instructions state for car. Second door took 3 times to set but worked. Good luck not that it matters but my car is 2007 650i.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


 Attempted again last night to get my cars Homelink to accept the Genie transmitters code ( SilentMax 1000)..NO GO again.. Tried this too many times to count, trying different distances and button pushing. Even downloaded instructions from the Homelink website..
My remote is a G3T and I am using the garage door button that flashes the red LED lighting as my source to the homelink in car.. Will try to set another button to Intel 1 ( red led) tonite and try it... REally frustrating...... 
Personally I believe the homelink in my car is not working....


----------



## Rick D (Jul 15, 2014)

So, I just went to the Genie website and clicked on the homelink button..

Different instructions on it yet.. Also states that some of the G3T remotes will not be compatible with Homelink.. 

Worth reading for anyone else who is having the same problems....


OK so Genie is sending me ( at no charge) a remote that will pair with my Car Homelink.. My remote was not compatible....... 

Just so anyone else does not have to go through the frustration that I have gone through, I would recommend going to the genie website, clicking on the Homelink button and reading through the instructions.. 

I will post on here after I get the new remote.....


----------



## Rick D (Jul 15, 2014)

UPDATE...

I received the new remote from Genie.. I still cannot get the Homelink in my car to flashrapidly using this new remote..

Genie website says Remotes using 2.0.3 program will not work..
Genie sent me a remote with 2.0.5 program, that still will not set my homelink to rapid flash mode..

NEW instructions on the Genie website say to press your remote button for appx 10 seconds until the green lite ( red is already on when pressed) comes on also ( red and green led on together) THEN press and hold the Homelink button till rapid flash...

I have spent hours holding remote all distances and areas from rearview mirror buttons.. Something so simple is so frustrating.... 

Believe Bentley has the right idea 

I give up, gonna go drink some Don Julio tonite.........


----------



## Rick D (Jul 15, 2014)

UPDATE.. FINALLY got it to work this weekend.. 

If I could guess it was moving the genie remote around WHILE holding both buttons ( not just holding it in one spot), but it seemed to finally work when the remote was held almost touching the mirror ( while holding buttons down...

Thanks to the above posts for the "never give up tude".....


----------



## bmwfahren (Jul 22, 2014)

*Finally and all thanks to fellow posters*



Rick D said:


> UPDATE.. FINALLY got it to work this weekend..
> 
> Thanks to the above posts for the "never give up tude".....


Yes, this.

Thanks so much to the previous posters for posting their experiences. I was able to program my '13 550i easily but for the '13 M3 I just picked up the same programming didn't work.

Thanks for pointing out the Homelink link on the Genie website as those instructions were the ones I followed to finally program my car.


----------



## elmerorey (Nov 15, 2015)

*Super Usefull, My 2 Cents*

It is important that you note that your your remote can switch in and out of Itellicode 1 by depressing the button for more than 10 seconds, an also, you should not expect that button to on Intellicode one to be programed on your Genie garage door opener. Just follow the instructions and use the other buttons as indicated to program the garage door opener, and the Intellicode 1 button for your car.

I was able to program one toyota and one volvo in less than 10 minutes after I found this post. Thanks for the time saving to RWNJ.

AIF


----------



## bimmerlefty (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank you RWNJ for your instructions...I spent a few days trying to figure it out until I saw this post....I think clicking the Genie remote multiple times and moving it around while both homelink and remote button pressed did the trick for me. Also, while moving the remote I was touching the mirror frame as well. My homelink blinker started flashing fast! I have bmw 328i 2011. I had tried everything and homelink wasn't working. Thanks man!


----------

